# Lady had 20miscarriages and now has beautiful baby



## Need2BaMum2014 (Dec 9, 2013)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/real-life-stories/kelly-moseley-mums-baby-joy-3030511

/links


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank God for happy endings. 
Women with immune issues most of the time have a problem with preeclampsia.


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Lovely xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

aw, brings a tear to the eye. and he's so cute, too!


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

This is so interesting, I want to find out more.  I wonder what the side effects are, I don't think anyone likes taking steroids.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Steroids are pretty awful to take but these have side effects too: http://www.drugs.com/hydroxychloroquine.html

Well done to the lady though. It's actually quite good to see reproductive immunology being taken a bit more seriously at last.

/links


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4103884.stm As you can see from this link it was the same for steroids many years ago. Professor Quenby is now at Coventry Hospital. Hydroxychloroquine dampens the immune system down just like prednisolone. Problem is no one knows what the ideal dose of any of these drugs is and what if any harm it does to a developing baby. Most information about use in pregnancy is known with prednisolone compared to hydroxychloroquine.
When research is funded we might find the answer but pharmaceutical companies are not interested in funding research on old 'off patent' drugs they make no money. That leaves reliance on charities and MC, sadly, is not high on peoples priorities for charity giving.
TC x

/links


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I wish the lady concerned would join ff and post more about her treatment/ protocol here. I looked up the clinic and it’s horrendously expensive, and appointment time only 20 minutes long!  Most of us need double that just to get through our medical history!!


----------

